# Transport needed nc, sc, ga



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Bumping up


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I can either do the charlotte to Greenville SC leg or Greenville 
SC to Cornelia Ga.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

coppers-mom,

Can you pm me with your contact information....you are needed to drive the final leg if possible on June 3rd. Marsha just contacted me again and your help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

thanks for bumping!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

bumping up


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I've been MIA due to many, many things. I'm sorry - I thought I had given you my phone number, but I think I gave it to fostermom.:doh:
I just e-mailed Marsha with my contact info to see if she still needs me to help transport.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coppers Mom*

CoppersMom

Thank you!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Coppers-mom...

Thank you so much....transport now complete!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Excellent. I'll get the details tomorrow.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I transported sweet little Dolly from Greenville, SC to Cornelia, GA yesterday evening.

She is a little timid, but was looking out the car window and wagging her tail by the time we'd been together 1.5 hours. Her adopter is a vet tech at a vet clinic that is so nice I wish it was near me. 24/7 service so she will have really good care if needed.

I hope she has a wonderful life.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Wonderful job guys, thanks for helping Dolly find her way HOME


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes, she is a sweetie....she had lived her whole life on a chain....so glad this little girl has found her forever home! Feels good to help her out!


----------

